# Ultimate Jon Boat



## Cracker (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey all! I'm new to this site, in the process of "kicking tires" on a jon-boat purchase for use by myself and 11 year old son fishing in small waters, but possibly some larger lakes. I'm concerned about size, for comfort and stability. I'm thinking 14' with 48" wide floor, because 32 / 36 seems too narrow. Definately will be trailered, probably ( at least eventually) a tiller outboard powered boat.

Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated. I especially enjoy the boat conversion topics of the forum.

Thanks


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

1448 would definitely be plenty. 1442 would probably be just fine. One of my current projects is a mod on a 1542. Just remember, wider boats take a lot more power to move than narrow ones.


----------



## sccamper (Feb 29, 2008)

I've got a 1436 and its ok. We dont move around alot, and we nearly always sit and fish not stand. Wish it was a 1648 but its not in the cards for a bit.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard Cracker! I agree with Bass Boy1, bigger boats mean more power to move. If it will be mainly you and your son, start with a medium size boat, you will get loads of enjoyment and it will not break your wallet or your back


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Cracker,
Thanks for joining!

Get the biggest/widest you can afford! A 1448 is a great size for 2 people and gear. Your son is 11 now, in 1-2 years he will be bigger than you :wink: .


----------



## mtnman (Mar 1, 2008)

I had a 1442 a few years back and I never had much problems with stability. you could move around a bit safely but i would be doing cartwheels in it. Quit kicking tires and just buy what you can afford.


----------



## Cracker (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone, this re-affirms what I've generally come up with. Didn't want to get too small of a boat, but also trying to keep it small enough  

I've been working on my tinboat acqusition financing plan this weekend... ( otherwise known as IRS form 1040), and am past the kicking tire stage, and ready for shopping. Craigslist has a lot to weed through, but looks like a good starting point.

I'll post pictures when I make a good find

Thanks again


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome cracker, its about time this site got another guy from florida!!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome Aboard, Cracker!


----------

